# Alfutop: is it the best for joints? i believe it to be...



## j2048b

alfutop:

Alflutop is a natural, injectable formula that is reported to be more effective than corticosteroid injections, as it not only reduces inflamation, but encourages repair and regeneration of cartilage and connective tissue. Alflutop has proven effective in clinical trials in degenerative joint disorders (bursitis, tendonitis, and arthritis). Comparable in effect, though different in formula from Adequan, Alflutop is reported to be a miracle drug for joint injuries. Alflutop is manufactured by BIOTEHNOS S.A. Romania. Description: Each 1ml ampule of Alflutop contains 10 mg sea fish bioactive concentrate (amino acids, low molecular mass peptides, mucopolysaccharides, trace elements: Na, K, Ca, Mg, Fe, Cu, Zn), and maximum 5mg/100ml phenol as preservative. How it works: Alflutop falls into the group of chondroprotective products having anti-hyaluronidase, anti-inflammatory and analgesic action. Alflutop: inhibits hyaluronidase excess; restores chondrocytes homeostasis in damaged tissues; stimulates regenerative processes at cartilage level; adjusts synovial fluid synthesis; stimulates superoxide dismutase; inhibits occurrence of superoxide free radicals. Dosing: Intramuscular (IM) injection of 1 amp every day for 3 weeks, for a 21 day cycle, which can be followed up 2 months later. Intra-articular (IA) injection has also shown effective in later-stage clinical trials. 1-2 amps into the joint, E3D for 21 days. If it's all the same, I think I'd go for the IM route. Not too big a fan of the prospect of stabbing through some cartilage or tendons, personally. There is probably little benefit, if any, to a local IM injection (close proximity to the injured joint), so I would skip it. You probably stand to do more harm than good by "threading the needle", so to speak, into your injured joint. Alflutop has an active life of approximately 24-36 hours. The dosing protocols above are just guidelines, and the bottom line is you should continue treatment as long as necessary, if need be. There are no indications of toxicity, or any other negative side effects from Alflutop.

it can be had on ebay as well... lowest was about $80 ebay alfutop and its there, from romania, ive heard great things about this stuff from a few guys a few years ago, but totally forgot about it!!


----------



## j2048b

as quoted by Basskiller over on WCBB:


Alflutop is a natural, injectable formula that is reported to be more effective than corticosteroid injections, as it not only reduces inflamation, but encourages repair and regeneration of cartilage and connective tissue. Alflutop has proven effective in clinical trials in degenerative joint disorders (bursitis, tendonitis, and arthritis). Comparable in effect, though different in formula from Adequan, Alflutop is reported to be a miracle drug for joint injuries. Alflutop is manufactured by BIOTEHNOS S.A. Romania, and is not approved by the FDA.

Description:
Each 1ml ampule of Alflutop contains 10 mg sea fish bioactive concentrate (amino acids, low molecular mass peptides, mucopolysaccharides, trace elements: Na, K, Ca, Mg, Fe, Cu, Zn), and maximum 5mg/100ml phenol as preservative.

How it works:
Alflutop falls into the group of chondroprotective products having anti-hyaluronidase, anti-inflammatory and analgesic action. Alflutop:
inhibits hyaluronidase excess;
restores chondrocytes homeostasis in damaged tissues;
stimulates regenerative processes at cartilage level;
adjusts synovial fluid synthesis;
stimulates superoxide dismutase;
inhibits occurrence of superoxide free radicals.
Dosing:
Intramuscular (IM) injection of 1 amp every day for 3 weeks, for a 21 day cycle, which can be followed up 2 months later. Intra-articular (IA) injection has also shown effective in later-stage clinical trials. 1-2 amps into the joint, E3D for 21 days.
If it's all the same, I think I'd go for the IM route. Not too big a fan of the prospect of stabbing through some cartilage or tendons, personally. There is probably little benefit, if any, to a local IM injection (close proximity to the injured joint), so I would skip it. You probably stand to do more harm than good by "threading the needle", so to speak, into your injured joint.

Alflutop has an active life of approximately 24-36 hours. The dosing protocols above are just guidelines, and the bottom line is you should continue treatment as long as necessary, if need be. There are no indications of toxicity, or any other negative side effects from Alflutop.

Clinical Trial Results:
The clinical trials have confirmed the efficacy of Alflutop in degenerative articular, post-traumatic pathology and abarticular rheumatism:
extremely few adverse reactions;
lack of major complications;
well tolerated, including the patients sufferring from gastrointestinal, cardiovascular and metabolic diseases; and

a favourable ratio of costs and clinical efficacy.
The clinical trials showed the therapeutical effect of Alflutop in the treatment of periarthritis, spondiloarthrosis, spinal disc injuries, ankylopoietic spondilitis, Reiter syndrome, and rheumatoid polyarthritis.

References:
1. Svetlova MS, Ignat'ev VK. [Use of alflutop in the treatment of patients with osteoarthrosis] Klin Med (Mosk). 2004;82(6):52-5.
2. Noskov SM, Fetelego OI, Krasivina IG, Dolgova LN. [Alflutop in local therapy of shoulder periarthritis] Ter Arkh. 2005;77(8):57-60.
3. Taran AI, Puzanova OG, Lapenko OIe, Sol's'kyi VI, Samoilova SM. [Experience gained with the use of local administration of medicinal remedies in rheumatic diseases] Lik Sprava. 2001 Sep-Dec;(5-6):182-5.

1. Svetlova MS, Ignat'ev VK
[Use of alflutop in the treatment of patients with osteoarthrosis]
Klin Med (Mosk). 2004;82(6):52-5. Russian.
PMID: 15344692 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

The efficiency of alflutop was studied in patients with osteoarthrosis (OA) of the knee or hip joints. The examinees (n = 24) received alflutop only intramuscularly (in coxarthrosis) or intramuscularly in combination with the intraarticular injection of the agent (in knee osteoarthrosis). Physical examinations were made in control periods: before and immediately, 3, 6, and 12 months after treatment. Arthrosonography was used as an objective method for controlling the efficacy of the drug. The studies have demonstrated that alflutop substantially relieves pain, improves the function of the diseased joints in patients with OA. Arthrosonography has shown that the drug exerts an antiinflammatory effect, retards the progression of a pathological process in the joint. Alflutop has been found to be more effective in knee OA than in hip OA, which is determined by that its combined use regimen may be used in knee OA. The necessity and high efficiency of repeated courses of alflutop therapy are shown.
PMID: 15344692 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


2. Noskov SM, Fetelego OI, Krasivina IG, Dolgova LN.
[Alflutop in local therapy of shoulder periarthritis]
Ter Arkh. 2005;77(8):57-60. Russian.
PMID: 16206607 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

AIM: To study efficacy of a compound biological preparation alflutop in local therapy of shoulder periarthritis (SP), to compare its efficacy with that of periarticular diprospan. MATERIAL AND METHODS: The trial included 54 patients with SP. Clinical SP forms consisted of subacromial and subdeltoid bursitis (SSB) (42.6%), tendinitis (57.4%). Acute disease was diagnosed in 35.2% patients, chronic one--in 64.8%. Alflutop and diprospan were injected periarticularly. The patients were divided into three groups. Patients of group 1 (n = 15) received alflutop monotherapy (2 ml, 5 injections). Group 2 (n = 24) received a single injection of diprospan (7 mg). Group 3 (n = 15) patients were given combined treatment: a single injection (7 mg) of diprospan followed by alflutop infiltrations (2 mg, 5 injections). The efficacy of the treatment was judged by some score clinical parameters, dynamometrical findings, SDQ score set, thermographic and ultrasonic signs of periarticular inflammation. RESULTS: A course of periarticular alflutop infiltrations in SP demonstrated the same efficacy as a single dose diprospan. However, in acute SP with bursitis diprospan produced a significantly better results while alflutop was better in chronic SP with tendinitis. Diprospan combination with alflutop produced the highest therapeutic effect irrespective of the disease course and clinical SP course. CONCLUSION: Local administration of alflutop in SP as monotherapy alternative to glucocorticosteroids or in combination with diprospan is effective. A differentiated approach allowing for a clinical form and course of SP raises therapeutic efficacy noticeably.
PMID: 16206607 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


3. Taran AI, Puzanova OG, Lapenko OIe, Sol's'kyi VI, Samoilova SM.
[Experience gained with the use of local administration of medicinal remedies in rheumatic diseases]
Lik Sprava. 2001 Sep-Dec;(5-6):182-5. Ukrainian.
PMID: 11881370 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

In the article, errors that are frequently encountered in dealing with rheumatic diseases are analysed together with the experience gained by the authors themselves with the management of 380 patients using local injections of corticosteroids (diprospan) and chondroprotectors (alflutop). The employment of local injection therapy has been shown to shorten considerably the patient's hospital stay, to improve the quality of life of the patients, with them being practically free from ill effects and complications.
PMID: 11881370 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## j2048b

adding this along with cissus, and some of the items listed on GK's thread for supps, and i think it would def be worth it, albeit expensive, still amazing...


----------



## NbleSavage

This + Deca = Joints enveloped in playful kittens


----------



## hulksmash

I'd have to spend more time with Google Scholar till I reached a conclusion


----------



## PillarofBalance

Everyone keeps stealing my fuzzy kittens line!!

A friend has a big ass 100ml jug of adequan for one of his dogs. I should ask him to send me some to research with.


----------



## j2048b

ive heard the adequan has the worst fish smell, thats y alot have choosen to switch to alfu's...less fish smell in sweat and breath as well as other areas if u know what mean?


----------



## graniteman

I don't know about all this new age stuff you guys are talking about but stay away from cortisone shots. Bad juju, mess you up! Over time it eats tissues and cartilage


----------



## Yaya

seems interesting, someone here should start using it, 


do a log..


----------



## pharmacist

graniteman said:


> I don't know about all this new age stuff you guys are talking about but stay away from cortisone shots. Bad juju, mess you up! Over time it eats tissues and cartilage



 Alflutop does not contain cortisone!


----------



## pharmacist

Yaya said:


> seems interesting, someone here should start using it,
> 
> 
> do a log..



 Good idea


----------



## j2048b

pharmacist said:


> Good idea



Pharm,

U gonna log some so they know how awesome this stuff is or what? )


----------



## pharmacist

J20 said:


> Pharm,
> 
> U gonna log some so they know how awesome this stuff is or what? )



 Not a bad idea


----------



## HeiseTX

Where to buy these days?


----------



## Sicwun88

I'll just stick w deca!!!


----------



## nicocujo

Sicwun88 said:


> I'll just stick w deca!!!



Me too. Deca always worked for me.


----------

